
What's the status on the Yo app? - richardrl
Is it making money? Still able to raise money?<p>I&#x27;m very curious because the founder wrote some articles on growth hacking, but I can only see Yo as a fad and not a real business that will survive.
======
rman666
Yo!

------
heldrida
money laundering yo!

